

Ask HN: What would you use an epic supercomputer for? - EleventhSun

If you had a computer in your possession that was 100, or even 1000, times more powerful than supercomputers available today, what would you use it for?<p>What kind of commercial applications could processing power of that kind provide do you think? Out of the box ideas are more than welcome :).<p>Hypothetical question... of course :)<p>I&#x27;m thinking such a system could have some interesting implications for cryptoanalysis, for one.
======
_august
Folding@Home, though I wonder if it would be able to surpass the current
cumulative processing power.

------
rthomas6
Mine Bitcoins.

